# Some CDT Pics



## Tom (Mar 4, 2011)

These are at a friends place. The little cave goes down around a foot. Only this one goes down there. He comes right back up and basks on the entrance tunnel. His carapace temps about two or three degrees warmer than the others who are basking above ground.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 4, 2011)

They are too cute, and a great way to keep them...thanks for those pix Tom...


----------



## Isa (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the tunel  I looks very nice and I am sure the tortoises love it . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laura (Mar 4, 2011)

no top on the pen?


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2011)

Laura said:


> no top on the pen?



That's just their sunning pen. There are always people and animals moving around within a few feet of that area. No need for a lid. They are NEVER unsupervised.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 4, 2011)

Cute little guys.

Do you have to worry about them digging under the barrier? I have been wondering this when people make outdoor enclosures...


----------



## onarock (Mar 4, 2011)

Tom, i was hoping to see pics of you in that burrow. Whats the deal?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the reason that there should always be a bare spot of dirt in a tortoise's pen. Grass is great for eating, but for basking, the bare earth allows the tortoise to absorb more heat.

The tortoises are looking great, Tom. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> Cute little guys.
> 
> Do you have to worry about them digging under the barrier? I have been wondering this when people make outdoor enclosures...



Not so far, but I do keep an eye on them.



emysemys said:


> This is the reason that there should always be a bare spot of dirt in a tortoise's pen. Grass is great for eating, but for basking, the bare earth allows the tortoise to absorb more heat.
> 
> The tortoises are looking great, Tom. Thanks for the pictures.



About a month ago, there was some bare dirt in there. haha. I've got a more permanent, bigger, covered enclosure in the works. I'll move them out there in late spring.

Also I forgot to mention their weights are between 52-78 grams now.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2011)

Darn, I knew it was a mistake to weaken and look at pictures in this section.  They are so cute and make me really miss my old Elmer.


----------



## 68merc (Mar 9, 2011)

my babies go out in the morning! The seen will me much the same but i have wire to keep the crows away!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Angi (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh they are so cute. CDTs are so sweet. I just love mine and I swear they love me!


----------



## Balboa (Mar 10, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds it interesting that the cave dweller has warmer carapace temps? 

Kind of looks a little bigger in that pic than the others as well. My gut response is that this is likely the healthiest of the bunch.


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 10, 2011)

How does one go about acquiring a CDT these days? My mother and I had two when I was a kid and I would LOVE to get another one


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Am I the only one that finds it interesting that the cave dweller has warmer carapace temps?
> 
> Kind of looks a little bigger in that pic than the others as well. My gut response is that this is likely the healthiest of the bunch.



He was at a more perpendicular angle to the sun on that slope and had just a little more wind protection since he was just a little below ground level. He's the only one that goes down in there too. The three big ones are all just about the same size.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Am I the only one that finds it interesting that the cave dweller has warmer carapace temps?
> 
> Kind of looks a little bigger in that pic than the others as well. My gut response is that this is likely the healthiest of the bunch.



No you're not. Didn't you see my response alluding to the fact that they use bare dirt to warm up?


----------



## Balboa (Mar 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Balboa said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds it interesting that the cave dweller has warmer carapace temps?
> ...


I guess I was having one of my frequent dense moments


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

I have those too, but in my case, they're called "senior moments!"


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> Balboa said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds it interesting that the cave dweller has warmer carapace temps?
> ...



Very cute indeed.


----------

